# Anlagenteile und Not-Aus verkettung



## lefrog (6 Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe im Moment ein kleines Denkproblem...
Bei der Konstruktion und dem Steuerungsentwurf für eine neue Anlage, die wir selber bauen, habe ich im moment eine kleine Denkblokade...

Also... Zwei Anlagenteile mit je einem Roboter für die Fertigwarenentnahme, ein gemeinsamer Roboter für die Beschickung... 
Jeder Anlagenteil soll eine NOT-AUS Kette bekommen... Aber eine NOT--AUS Anforderung soll die gesamte Anlage stillsetzen.... Jeder Roboter benötigt für den NOT-AUS zweikanalige Kontakte... Bei drei Robotern bräuchte ich dann 6 Kontakte je Schaltgerät, um alle drei Roboter gleichzeitig bei einem NOT-AUS abzuschalten... richtig?

Geht sowas auch irgendwie eleganter? Ich habe ein wenig Bauchschmerzen den NOT-AUS Kreis für 3 Roboter durch alle Schaltschränke kreisen zu lassen... Sicherlich, machbar... Nur dann kommen ja die Lokal in den Schaltschrank abzuschaltenden Dinge hinzu, so dass ich ja dann ein Schaltgerät je Schrank benötige, welches 8 oder mehr Kontakte hat - und dann muss ja noch jeder NOT-AUS Taster alle Schaltgeräte abschalten... Irgendwie dreh ich mich da im Kreis... 
Oder macht es Sinn die gesamte NOT-AUS und Schutztürauswertung in einem seperaten Schaltschrank zu platzieren? 

Wie würdet ihr das lösen? Ein paar Ratschläge würden mir sicherlich weiter helfen... 

PS: Katergorie 4 wegen der Roboter (KUKA), Gesamtgröße der Anlage gerade mal 10x10m....

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## Martin Glarner (6 Oktober 2005)

Hoi Tobis
Wir haben letztes Jahr eine ältere Anlage mit ASi-Safety umgebaut und gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Hier ein paar Infos:
http://www2.automation.siemens.com/cd/as-interface/html_00/komponenten.htm
http://glarnerm.home.solnet.ch/Weiterbildung/ZBW_SERV1/Zusatzblatt_Beispiel_ASi_Safety.pdf


----------



## old_willi (6 Oktober 2005)

Hallo Tobias,
warum 2- kanalig. habt ihr Kategorie 3. Aber das ist nicht deine Frage.

Du kannst doch 3 Not-Aus Kreise aufbauen die dann auf einen gemeinsamen 4. Kreis wirken.
Die ersten 3 Kreise haben eine automatische Rückstellung und der geinsame Kreis übernimmt die Verriegelung mit den 3 Robotern.
Die entsprechende Anzahl Verriegelungskontakte erzeugst du dir mit geeignete Schütze. Entsprechende Schaltungen gibt es hier.
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?func=cslib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=17711888
Gruß Wilfried


----------



## Oberchefe (6 Oktober 2005)

in der Rockwell Welt nimmt man dann vielleicht GuardLogix:
http://www.ab.com/safety/prod_directory/safety_plcs/rslogix_guard_prog_soft/index.html


----------



## MRT (7 Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Sind die Not-Aus Kreise in Kategorien unterteilt? Wo kann ich mehr über diese Kategorien finden?


----------



## old_willi (7 Oktober 2005)

Hallo Andi,
ausführliche Information im Kapitel 1.
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?func=cslib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=17711888

Gruß Wilfried


----------



## lefrog (7 Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Vielen Dank erst einmal für eure Unterstützung...

Ich denke das eine Lösung mit Hilfe des ASI-Safty-Busses eine brauchbare Lösung zu sein scheint. Nun habe ich dazu noch ein paar Fragen...

Ist es möglich in einem ASI-Safty-Bus zwei CP343 als Master zu betreiben? Wenn nein, was kann man da machen?

Zusätzlich zu den "Monitoren", müßen da noch Schütze einkalkuliert werden, welche dann die Leistungskontakte stellen?

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 Oktober 2005)

*Pilz*

Hallo Tobias,

wenn ihr mehrere eigene Anlagenteile über ein Not-Aus-System absichern müsst, geht der Trend, glaube ich, in Richtung zentrale Not-Aus-Steuerung, also ein eigener (kleiner) Schaltschrank. Alle Not-Aus-Schalter zweikanalig auf diese Steuerung verdrahten. Über geeignete Schütze (zwangsgeführte Kontakte und Rückführkreis) die Stromkreise der verschiedenen Anlagen unterbrechen. Geeignet wäre hierfür z.Bsp. eine PNOZmulti von Pilz. Sicherlich sind bei Robotern auch Schutztüren und Quittierschalter im Spiel. Diese kann man auch gleich damit erschlagen. Am besten mal bei Pilz anrufen und sich beraten lassen, es lohnt sich.


Gruß, Onkel


----------

